# A decent mountain bike in ~$500 range in Canada?



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a decent mountain bike in the price range up to $500. I was looking at Gt Aggressor 3.0 and 1.0 which are on sale at Sport Chek for $399 right now. Would you be able to "push" me in the right direction please? Maybe there is something else on the market I could possibly get in this price range? Any suggestions are appreciated. Thank you very much for you help! I'm from Toronto in case someone saw something interesting in the area.


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

Of the two you listed I would take the 1.0 model. Another option would be Airborne bikes, they have some decent pricing and seem to be popular. Have you looked at any used bikes?


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Check out Airborne. If I had known about them when I bought my bike I would have gone with one of them.

Airborne Bicycles. Cross Country 26&29"


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

jearl said:


> Check out Airborne. If I had known about them when I bought my bike I would have gone with one of them.
> 
> Airborne Bicycles. Cross Country 26&29"


Very nice bikes but they ask $300 for shipping to Canada. This is a way to much for my pocket.


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

Drbo said:


> Of the two you listed I would take the 1.0 model. Another option would be Airborne bikes, they have some decent pricing and seem to be popular. Have you looked at any used bikes?


Yes, 1.0 is a good choice I think. As I mentioned below Airborne bikes are very nice but unfortunately not for sale in Canada and to ship it from USA I would have to pay $300. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know the import duties so this might not be cost effective but have you checked out shops in, like Buffalo? You might even be able to find a shop that would let you have a bike shipped to them if you paid them for assembly. 

Just an idea. I won't mention Airborne, too, even if I just happen to be nappy with mine. 

Whoops, I guess I did after all!


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

My friends wife just got a 2012 Giant Revel 0 W for $499 marked down from $749.
Last spring my gf got 2011 Giant Revel 0 for $499 marked down from $749 again at the same LBS.

My suggestion would be to go to your LBS and see what they have for last year bikes. I don't see anything at Jensonusa.com or pricepoint.com in your price range right now. There used to be some. 

BtwJenson ships bikes to Canada fairly cheap. One of my friends got his all mountain shipped for $150 I think and other friend is waiting for his road bike to be delivered for $113. 

Out of the ones you posted, I would go with the 1.0.


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

kryten said:


> My friends wife just got a 2012 Giant Revel 0 W for $499 marked down from $749.
> Last spring my gf got 2011 Giant Revel 0 for $499 marked down from $749 again at the same LBS.
> 
> My suggestion would be to go to your LBS and see what they have for last year bikes. I don't see anything at Jensonusa.com or pricepoint.com in your price range right now. There used to be some.
> ...


It is $144 now. I will look around and see if they have any last year models left.

Thanks All!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

What about Canadian bikes?
Aren't Brodie and Rocky Mountain two brands from there?


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

To be honest, I was looking *for something sold in Canada. For example the 2 GT's from my previous post. I would ask you for one more favor guys...Please take a look at the 2 links below and tell me which one is better in your opinion and why. They are on a good sale as well.

Schwinn Talik 29-in Mountain Bike | Canadian Tire

Schwinn Grande 6.1, 29-in Full-Suspension Mountain Bike | Canadian Tire


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Stay away from Canadian Tire bike, those two you just listed are junk for what you paid for! 
I have said this in another thread just a week ago and I will just copy and paste what I said.
"If you are going to get it from sportchek, check out if they have any 2012 model left, specifically the 2012 GT Avalanche 3.0, they're priced at $479, it comes with much better compoments. 
another one to look for is 2012 GT Aggressor 1.0, it is basically the 26" version of the timberline 1.0 but with slightly better quilt, ex: tektro disc brakes, DM 25 rims and $100 cheaper, priced at $400 right now i believe...only if you could find one afterall"


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

And just to let you know ahead, the forks that come on these bikes are either SR Suntour XCT or XCM, which niether would I consider decent. XCT ride like a pogo stick, and XCM just...this video explains allSR Suntour forks: XCM V2 vs Epicon LOD - YouTube


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for this. At least I know what to stay away from. I will make a trip to Sport Chek then.


epic-gamer said:


> And just to let you know ahead, the forks that come on these bikes are either SR Suntour XCT or XCM, which niether would I consider decent. XCT ride like a pogo stick, and XCM just...this video explains allSR Suntour forks: XCM V2 vs Epicon LOD - YouTube


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Azureo said:


> Thank you so much for this. At least I know what to stay away from. I will make a trip to Sport Chek then.


Well is not really what to stay away from, but more like you should be aware of what you're getting. To be honest, 99% of bikes at this price point come with SR Suntour/Rockshox lowend fork, so there is not much you can do about it.

I am also from Toronto btw. I have been to Sportchek numbers of times just checking out their bikes for fun and basically know their bikes inside and out. I can tell you there are no other options other than getting suck into getting a bike with lowend fork like SR Suntour XCT/XCM or Rockshox XC28 . Even the $500 range bikes from your local bike shops uses these, so the only option is to upgrade the fork youself if you know what to look for.

I know that Sportchek also carries Jamis but they're even worst as far as value goes, they come with RST fork(stay away)


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Aso their MRSP are marked really high, so basically none of 2013 are worth it. Not saying don't get 2013 model but that's how Sportchek do it, they put 30%-40% off MRSP at the end of summer/winter, so that's why I suggested to look for 2012 bikes. Hope this helps, if you have any questions let me know


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

Or just save more money and go to the fall bike show in Toronto I suppose... the thing is I wanted to get something for the summer but the budget is low...


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Azureo said:


> Or just save more money and go to the fall bike show in Toronto I suppose... the thing is I wanted to get something for the summer but the budget is low...


Afterall it depends on your riding style, if you just ride on bike lanes or on smooth trails like fire roads/hard packed dirt, either will do fine. But If you riding thr woods packed with logs/roots/rocks/minor jumps/drops then you will see the limits on these bikes.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh BTW, remeber to sign up for sportchek 10% off email coupon!Sport Chek Coupons Email Sign Up For Sport Chek Coupons SportChek.ca
also the grand opening store is having 25% off entire store for 10 days, worth a visit at 2529 Yonge Street(if that's the part of Toronto you live in)


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

Right. I new about this grand opening but forgot somehow... Thanks for reminding, I might visit it tomorrow.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

jearl said:


> Check out Airborne. If I had known about them when I bought my bike I would have gone with one of them.
> 
> Airborne Bicycles. Cross Country 26&29"


I rode that one a few times and I have to say that is a lot better than some of the most expensive bikes out there, great deal...


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi guys again. I did not stop looking around and I believe I found a god deal. I found a 2012 Rocky Mountain Vapor on sale for $550. The bike is a demo, but in a great shape with few small scratches. The first price I heard was $700 but after, the sales guy said $550 if I really want to get it. I would get a full warranty and a year of free tune up. The bike comes with Shimano equipment and hydraulic brakes. Do you think it would be a good idea to purchase it, or I should look more? I appreciate you help guys. The link to see the bike(not the one I'm getting but identical)
2012 Rocky Mountain Vapor | Mountain Bike Components and Specs


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

There is a bike sale at Royal Distributing this weekend on Marin bikes. Prices seem pretty good, no tax.
Marin Iron Springs NEW! Save $137 ! - Kitchener / Waterloo Bikes For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo Canada.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Azureo said:


> Hi guys again. I did not stop looking around and I believe I found a god deal. I found a 2012 Rocky Mountain Vapor on sale for $550. The bike is a demo, but in a great shape with few small scratches. The first price I heard was $700 but after, the sales guy said $550 if I really want to get it. I would get a full warranty and a year of free tune up. The bike comes with Shimano equipment and hydraulic brakes. Do you think it would be a good idea to purchase it, or I should look more? I appreciate you help guys. The link to see the bike(not the one I'm getting but identical)
> 2012 Rocky Mountain Vapor | Mountain Bike Components and Specs


The price is only fair consider is a demo, it has all the typical parts other bikes would for this price point. Yes is 'nicer' to have hydraulic brakes but the trade off is you lose out on your rims, those DM18.

edit: forgot to mention, since its Rocky Mountain, it hold its resale value quite high if you ever going to sell it later


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Craigslist


----------



## Azureo (Apr 5, 2013)

Aaannnddd I got myself a bike. I went again to see the Vapor and took it for a ride. The bike rides great and feel like it was made for me. It came out it was not a demo, but the guy took it to the last Toronto bike show and it got scratched on the truck while transporting the bikes. I also got a Camelbak water bottle for free . Well, I feel that I made a good choice. Thank you guys for all your help, especially you epic-gamer.


----------



## AdrianC (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like a great bike. Have fun!


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

good choice! infact the drivetrain is identical to the GT Avalache 3.0 that I was sugguesting earlier. Have fun hitting the trails once the weather get nicer


----------



## RyukyuMtnBiker (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats on the bike. Have you taken it on any trails yet?


----------

